# H Samual 1955 In Silver Fixed



## no8yogi (Oct 1, 2012)

i can't get the pictures to upload something up with the laptop but I had to brag, my first attempt at watch repair ended up with me screaming at a services pocket watch as none of the pins would line up to get the back plate back on! once cleaned and (eventually) reassembled it still won't tick. So I put it to one side and started on a seized pocket watch which wound but would not tick, it is a 7 Jewel movement in a nice silver pocket watch, straight away you could see this was a better quality movement, the fact that there were a number of plates (am I using the correct term if not please let me know!) holding the cogs in, meant that you could dissasemble (and reassemble) the watch in stages. I made sure I took plenty of photos on my phone as i went along. once in bits I set too cleaning everything up, the oil had become like jelly and there were a couple of hard black/brown blobs clogging up the escapement wheel. I got every thing shinny and clean then oiled and reassembled as there was no obvious damage anywhere and to my amazement it started ticking!! this was 2 hours ago and it is still going! I polished the case and am a very chuffed man indeed! pictures to follow just really pleased with myself and had to share!!

yogi


----------



## no8yogi (Oct 1, 2012)

As Promised

Some pictures



samual 3 by Jorrit and Hillary, on Flickr

I really like the blue hands



samual 6 by Jorrit and Hillary, on Flickr

Nice pattern



samual 5 by Jorrit and Hillary, on Flickr



samual 4 by Jorrit and Hillary, on Flickr



samual 1 by Jorrit and Hillary, on Flickr

And finally polished up and put back together ticking away very nicely 24 hours on she is still running! You can see the balance wheel is moving as it is blurred.



samual 2 by Jorrit and Hillary, on Flickr


----------



## no8yogi (Oct 1, 2012)

right small update and request for help a week on and it is still running (non stop since it was fixed) I have noticed that it runs fast it gains a 3/4 minutes a day the fine tuner on the balance wheel is already in its slowest position how difficult is it to do work on the hair spring to fine tune a bit more? I am new to this so please explain in laymans terms if possible!

thank you in advance

yogi


----------



## jnash (Dec 6, 2010)

Other ways a watch will gain time if the hairspring has oil on it still and is sticking together try cleaning it with a degreaser, also magnetism may be taking a effect making all the springs stick together. Simple way to test for magnetism is to run a compass over the top and see its reaction.

Well done

Jonathan


----------



## no8yogi (Oct 1, 2012)

the spring looks ok but is easy to take off so will give it a clean. If that doesn't sort it I'll go buy a compass


----------



## rovert (Aug 2, 2012)

Looks like a Dennison silver case ?


----------



## no8yogi (Oct 1, 2012)

rovert said:


> Looks like a Dennison silver case ?


the only mark on it is ALD other than the silver hall marks


----------



## no8yogi (Oct 1, 2012)

no8yogi said:


> rovert said:
> 
> 
> > Looks like a Dennison silver case ?
> ...


just had another look and yes it is on the inner cover it says Dennison Watch Case Co and along with the Birmingham 1956 hallmark it has the number 61398 and the letter 'C' underneath


----------



## no8yogi (Oct 1, 2012)

Also it isnt 1955, its a 1912! I miss read the Hallmark page! bit scared I tinkered about with a watch that is 100 years old!


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

ALD is for Aaron Lufking Dennison, a prolific watch case maker and one of the founders of the American Waltham Watch Co. He came to England where he imported watch movements from America (and elswhere) and cased them here.


----------



## no8yogi (Oct 1, 2012)

Roger the Dodger said:


> ALD is for Aaron Lufking Dennison, a prolific watch case maker and one of the founders of the American Waltham Watch Co. He came to England where he imported watch movements from America (and elswhere) and cased them here.


interesting thank you will update my note book (yes I keep a log of all my watches)


----------

